# Avatar



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

cant upload my new avatar from pc?

why?

63 x 55

18kb

gif

?????

sam


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Dunno Sam,

It all seems right, I save mine as jpegs and they load ok. Might be worth trying jpeg instead. Are you uploading directly from your PC or via a url?


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

ITS OK NOW, MUST HAVE BEEN A GLITCH

CHEERS M8


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well played Sam.


----------

